# adresse.de/link.php -> adresse.de/link



## erdbeerschnecke (29. August 2009)

Hallo,
Ich möchte für meine Homepage die Links mit Hilfe von htaccess wie folgt ändern aus:

adresse.de/link.php

soll

adresse.de/link 

werden.

Momentan benut ich folgenden  code:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^(.*)\.php$ /$1 [R=301,L]
```

Jedoch klappt das nicht ganz. Die Links werden zwar geändert, die Inhalte aber nicht angezeigt.

Folgende Fehlermeldung kommt:


> Fehler: Umleitungsfehler
> 
> Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn ich hab noch nicht so ne ahnung in Puntko htaccess

lg


----------



## saftmeister (29. August 2009)

Ich versteh nicht ganz. Willst du im Browser adresse.de/link eingeben und es soll intern zu adresse.de/link.php umgeleitet werden oder willst du im Browser adresse.de/link.php eingeben und es soll dann nach adresse.de/link umgeleitet werden?


----------



## erdbeerschnecke (29. August 2009)

saftmeister hat gesagt.:


> im Browser adresse.de/link.php eingeben und es soll dann nach adresse.de/link umgeleitet werden



die art & weise


----------



## saftmeister (29. August 2009)

Was genau verbirgt sich denn hinter adresse.de/link? Eine HTML-Seite? Ein Ordner? Arbeitest du evtl mit Zend-Framework und es handelt sich um eine Action/einen Controller?


----------

